# Watching Kacie's Breathing



## Dickel (Mar 17, 2022)

I don't think the video shows what I was watching her do.


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 17, 2022)

Are you happy with Kacie’s progress so far? She looks a real honey! Is the sire one of your own horses?

The minis look very content napping in the sun!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 17, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Are you happy with Kacie’s progress so far? She looks a real honey! Is the sire one of your own horses?
> 
> The minis look very content napping in the sun!



she is doing fine. She is bigger than ever before. She had three nice foal and the vet had to pull one. Thunder is a cremello and was the first foal from Cloud. I bought Cloud for his conformation to have stronger legs in the 34 inch size like Kacie has and is for pulling loads.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 18, 2022)

I think I could see a bit of what you meant by her breathing and looking uncomfortable towards the end. Is it a worry that she is so big? I’ve never had a mare in foal so I don’t really know what is usual. I know you’ve had buckets of experience. I hope she’s ok!


----------



## Dickel (Mar 18, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> I think I could see a bit of what you meant by her breathing and looking uncomfortable towards the end. Is it a worry that she is so big? I’ve never had a mare in foal so I don’t really know what is usual. I know you’ve had buckets of experience. I hope she’s ok!



It is not unusual for them to get larger. We were sure a couple mares would have to have twins to be so large and the foal was not any larger that foal born it their past. I am not worried other than the normal things I worry about.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 18, 2022)

I myself get huge when I’m pregnant. I can relate to dear Kacie! Look forward to seeing her little one soon!!


----------

